# New Movie!!!!



## ZachT

"Inception" is a movie i just saw the previews for and it might be related to DP in a lot of ways.
What do you think???

-Zach


----------



## FoXS

you mean because the people in the movie dont know anymore what is real and what is dream? 
i think this is a bit far-fetched, i think its only a science fiction story.


----------



## septimus

Leonardo DiCaprio, Ellen Page and Joseph Gordon-Levitt?









I think it looks a little silly... like Agent Cody Banks or something.







I didn't see any connections to dp. Isn't that more... psychosis?


----------



## ZachT

Bear said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio, Ellen Page and Joseph Gordon-Levitt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks a little silly... like Agent Cody Banks or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any connections to dp. Isn't that more... psychosis?


Yeah. I just saw a quick trailer of it and thought that deep thinking would have to do with it.


----------



## sonnl

I just watched 'Wanted' the other night, and I was amazed at how well the director does capturing anxiety, if not borderline DP.


----------



## ZachT

sonnl said:


> I just watched 'Wanted' the other night, and I was amazed at how well the director does capturing anxiety, if not borderline DP.


Thats a great movie!


----------



## The Box Girl

Theone2 said:


> "Inception" is a movie i just saw the previews for and it might be related to DP in a lot of ways.
> What do you think???
> 
> -Zach


I enjoyed that movie. It was weird, that's for sure, but it definitely had that eerie 'unreal' feeling to it.


----------



## sonnl

I still want to see it, I havent seen a single movie this summer. Im mostly pissed off about not seeing The Expendables, considering ive been following that movie for years.


----------



## voidvoid

Bear said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio, Ellen Page and Joseph Gordon-Levitt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks a little silly... like Agent Cody Banks or something.


Are you saying that those are bad actors? RRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## S.Snake

i think the movie Dark City is the best film that describes how DP feels sometimes.


----------



## hanniballexster

S.Snake said:


> i think the movie Dark City is the best film that describes how DP feels sometimes.


The City of Lost Children describes a lot of how my derealization feels, but there are others.

There is a pretty bad movie I've seen (I think with Jeff Bridges) called Chasing Sleep... it kind of sums up my DR for the most part (there are some outright psychotic parts, but the anxiety, trouble with time, things feeling distorted... the general mood fits).

I find it easier to find movies that give me chills, even if its just a scene in a movie that gives me the heebie jeebies. The movie Darkness (with AnnA Paquin) I thought was bad the first time I saw it, then i watched it again sober, and one scene (the photograph of the three old hags on the wall, and the end scene... and the grandfather).... oh yeah, sorry, getting off the original topic.

But as for strict DR weirdness, how I perieve things, parts of "The Shining" (the zoom effect when the camera zooms back too fast) have that effect, and most of City of Lost Children, but especially the dream scenes IN city of Lost Children.

And like someone already said, Dark City, though I didn't enjoy it as much.


----------



## SnakeyMLT

when i watched inception with mah mates, it made my dp unbearable, i forgot where i was, why and with whom, damn that was fuckin scary, i had to call my mom to pick me up cause i couldn't walk home o.0, when she came she was going to take me to hospital cause she thought i had somethin bad ut i explained everything for her. but anyways then i went home, slept and the day after i felt better, phew. goddamn inception, it literally fucks with your mind and how you think! but a verry good movie, i recommend that you watch it if your dp is not that bad, but if it's out of control, dont... please dont, it will make it EVEN worse, like it did for me.

Phew


----------



## hanniballexster

SnakeyMLT said:


> when i watched inception with mah mates, it made my dp unbearable, i forgot where i was, why and with whom, damn that was fuckin scary, i had to call my mom to pick me up cause i couldn't walk home o.0, when she came she was going to take me to hospital cause she thought i had somethin bad ut i explained everything for her. but anyways then i went home, slept and the day after i felt better, phew. goddamn inception, it literally fucks with your mind and how you think! but a verry good movie, i recommend that you watch it if your dp is not that bad, but if it's out of control, dont... please dont, it will make it EVEN worse, like it did for me.
> 
> Phew


I haven't seen the movie, but even the commercials for it made my DR really weird and strange. Alex


----------



## kate7

how can u watch movie like that in situation like we are, watch PRETTY WOMEN or MY BIG FAT GREEK WEDDING. at list makes u laugh. hahahahhahhaha


----------



## pancake

kate7 said:


> watch PRETTY WOMEN or MY BIG FAT GREEK WEDDING.


Films like that make dissociation appear like a great skill to have.


----------



## no3one

Mirrormask was an interesting approach.


----------



## Kellysmom

SnakeyMLT said:


> when i watched inception with mah mates, it made my dp unbearable, i forgot where i was, why and with whom, damn that was fuckin scary, i had to call my mom to pick me up cause i couldn't walk home o.0, when she came she was going to take me to hospital cause she thought i had somethin bad ut i explained everything for her. but anyways then i went home, slept and the day after i felt better, phew. goddamn inception, it literally fucks with your mind and how you think! but a verry good movie, i recommend that you watch it if your dp is not that bad, but if it's out of control, dont... please dont, it will make it EVEN worse, like it did for me.
> 
> Phew


Thank you for the warning. I was thinking about seeing that movie. I will now stay away from it.


----------



## joshua9578

the movie "Numb" with Matthew Perry pointed me in the right direction to start looking.....plus he was my favorite character on friends


----------



## drew-uk

I watched inception the other night, it was pretty intense! i found the only parts that freaked me out was the "could i be in a coma dreaming this...."

the idea of the matrix is a lot more freaky


----------



## Onibla

I think the idea of being stuck in a coma/dream is scarier than being in the matrix. At least there are other real enough people in the matrix. Being stuck in a dream seems a bit lonely


----------



## hanniballexster

Onibla said:


> I think the idea of being stuck in a coma/dream is scarier than being in the matrix. At least there are other real enough people in the matrix. Being stuck in a dream seems a bit lonely


The Matrix were people in comas, actually, more or less- remember, they were naked with shaved heads and being used as "battery" type things. Neo is rescured by people who are "awake" (been awhile since I saw it) but The matrix is basically about living your life in a dream from day one and never knowing it. Haven't seen inception yet.


----------



## Onibla

Point is you ain't alone in the matrix. Everyone is in on the same dreamworld then.


----------



## drew-uk

Yes but imagine in the matrix if you had a "broken cable" connecting you to everyone else, you would start to be in a middle ground. You would be in the matrix but almost awake.

Well thats what i thought DP/DR was when i was younger, Very scary!


----------



## BlackParasol

I saw it, and yeah, it got in my head a little, but not really. For the most part I thought it was kinda stupid (no offense).

In terms of its relation to DP/DR, I don't really think it comes all that close to capturing the true horror of the disorder.

EDIT: The Matrix trilogy definitely messed with my head more than Inception did.


----------



## hanniballexster

Onibla said:


> Point is you ain't alone in the matrix. Everyone is in on the same dreamworld then.


Well, if you want to get into quantum mechanics, its possible the characters in your "dreams" are real as anybody else... it's relative. It's a matter of your experience, as you NEVER truly know is someone else is "real" or not, not really. So it doesn't make much difference. If it walks like a duck, and talks like a duck... Also, I am not scared of being alone. I don't like the way everything in my head feels muddy and groggy and its hard to think and remember things, but I have never had a fear of being alone. But maybe that's just me.

I want my "unreality" to go so that things look "normal" and "real" again and I don't feel stoned and I can remember what I am doing and don't feel so exhausted. But I don't feel "alone" with this and I don't feel numb.

Everyone's experience is going to be different though, and what scares me might not scare you, and vice versa.

Lex


----------



## *deleted*

I sure will take a look.

I was really disappointed with the movie Numb. I mean the plot of it. I hope this one is good.


----------

